# Asgard & D20 irregularity ?



## Blacksad (Mar 4, 2002)

Isn't there a problem in those requirements:

To qualify to become a shieldmaiden,a character
must fulfill all the following criteria:
Alignment :Any Good
Base Attack Bonus :+6
Knowledge (religion):5 ranks
Feats ower Attack
*Improved Shield Bash (DotF )
Shield Expert (S&F )*
Special :To be a shieldmaiden the character must be
a virgin woman who has received the call of one or
more gods to go forth and combat evil.

Wouldn't it have been better (and more legal?) to instead use

Shield Focus (nbofeats)
Shield Mastery (nbofeats)

and 

COPYRIGHT 2000, Michael J. Kletch
COPYRIGHT 2001, B. Marcus Lindberg, Scott Metzger

in the D20 license agreement?


----------



## Darkness (Mar 4, 2002)

OT: I like your avatar (and also your sig).


----------



## Blacksad (Mar 4, 2002)

OT: the avatar is from the spanish comics "Blacksad", it is translated in french, maybe it exist in english too. It is a really great comics, and I like it 

the sig is a (translated) quote from the cover of the rpg in nomine statanis/magnas veritas, the french version that predates the english version.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 4, 2002)

Ah! I have a German translation of the French version of In Nomine. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks for spotting that, Blacksad.  Down they come again...


----------



## Blacksad (Mar 5, 2002)

*sorry*

err... I'm really sorry, I didn't see it in the first place (probably as you have) but their is several reference to the divine shield feat from DotF in the description of the prestige class, it is almost constructed around it, it also use the divine might feat from the same source. So if I understand correctly the D20 license it is still not legal.

If you want I'll look through the netbook of feats if there is not any equivalent ability, and I'll post it here.

edit: I begin to understand what Ryan Dancey means when he say that some people blatantly disrespect the D20 license, half of the Divine feats in the netbook of feats refer to feats in DotF 

Shouldn't the editor/layout guy/girl catch those things alongside spelling error?
Or is it the author role to be carefull? Or playtester/proofreader?


----------



## Blacksad (Mar 5, 2002)

Here a quick and dirty conversion to the legal side for the shieldmaiden

Change :

Level Base Attack Bonus Fort.Reflex Will Special
1 +1 +0 +0 +2 Blessed Maiden, *Divine Shield*,Shield of the Virgin
2 +2 +0 +0 +3 Fearless Virgin
3 +3 +1 +1 +3 Shield Another
4 +4 +1 +1 +4 *Quickened Divine Shield*
5 +5 +1 +1 +4 *Divine Might*
6 +6 +2 +2 +5 Virgin ’s Tears
7 +7 +2 +2 +5 Sacrifice
8 +8 +2 +2 +6 Forever Young
9 +9 +3 +3 +6 *Quickened Divine Might*
10 +10 +3 +3 +7 Celestial Virgin

 To :

Level Base Attack Bonus Fort.Reflex Will Special
1 +1 +0 +0 +2 Blessed Maiden, *Divine Shield(1/day) *,Shield of the Virgin
2 +2 +0 +0 +3 Fearless Virgin
3 +3 +1 +1 +3 Shield Another
4 +4 +1 +1 +4 *Divine Shield (3/day) *
5 +5 +1 +1 +4 *Smite (1/day) *
6 +6 +2 +2 +5 Virgin ’s Tears
7 +7 +2 +2 +5 Sacrifice
8 +8 +2 +2 +6 Forever Young
9 +9 +3 +3 +6 *Smite (3/day) *
10 +10 +3 +3 +7 Celestial Virgin


in Class Features change :

*Divine Shield : 
The shieldmaiden gains the Divine Shield feat (DotF ) even if she does not have the
prerequisites.She can use this feat a number of times each day equal to 3 plus her
Charisma modifier (if positive) plus her shieldmaiden level. So a 3rd level shieldmaiden with a 14 Charisma could use the feat eight (3+2+3)times a day.A shieldmaiden who has
divine energy (turning/rebuking attempts)already from another class can expend them and channel their energy into her Divine Shield ability.The Divine Shield uses granted by the shieldmaiden class cannot be channeled into any other use of divine energy such as turning or rebuking undead.If the shieldmaiden has been granted divine energy from another class, she does not count her Charisma towards the extra divine energy granted by the shieldmaiden class.*

To :

*Divine Shield :
Once per day at first level, the shield maiden as a free action can gains a divine bonus to her AC equal to her level for a duration of one round. If she has the ability to turn undead, she can channel one of her attempts for the day as an extra use of her divine shield ability. At level 4 the shieldmaiden can use this ability 3 times per day.*

In :

Extra Turning :
A shieldmaiden can select the Extra Turning feat and use the additional turning attempts it grants to increase the number of times each day she can use Divine Shield or *Divine Might*.If she already has the feat,she can use the turning attempts granted by it to fuel either power.

Change *Divine Might* to *Smite*

In :

Shield Another :
At 3rd level,a shieldmaiden can use her shield to protect a creature her size category or  smaller who is within five feet of her for one round as long as she remains within 5 feet of that creature.While doing this,she neither gains the shield ’s defensive bonus,nor can she attack with it.But,she can use her Divine Shield *feat* to increase the shield ’s protective ability to benefit the creature being shielded.She may also attack with her non-shield arm as normal.

Change * feat * to * ability*

Remove :
*Quickened Divine Shield :
At 4th level,using the Divine Shield feat can be performed as a free action any time during a shieldmaiden ’s turn. *

Change :

*Divine Might : 
At 5th level,the shieldmaiden gains the Divine Might feat (DotF ) . This feat uses the same pool of divine energy as her Divine Shield ability. *

In :

Smite :
 A shiedmaiden of 5th level or higher may attempt to smite with one normal melee attack. She adds her Charisma modifier (if positive) to the shieldmaiden's attack roll and deals 1 extra point of damage per level. Smite is a supernatural ability. If she has the ability to turn undead she can channel one of her attempts as an extra use of her smite ability. The shieldmaiden can use this ability 3 times per day at level 9.

Remove :

*Quickened Divine Might : 
At 9th level,the shieldmaiden can activate her Divine Might ability  as a free action any time during her turn.*

edit: if it wasn't clear, I am not the author, I am just proposing some corrections


----------



## Morrus (Mar 5, 2002)

Well, for now I'll have the class removed and have the author make any changes.  I've got something else that can go in its place.

Thanks again.  I really should have noticed myself.


----------



## Blacksad (Mar 11, 2002)

*You are going to hate me Morrus*

I have tried to put both hands on my mouth (thus preventing me from speaking or typing), but having finished: outrun, the first level of flashback, and magic carpet, a video games where you need to use 11 keys simultaneously, my feet get on the keyboard and here I am... (is this TMI?)

the asgard5.2.zip or asgard#5.pdf contains some small nice graphic, to point some paragraph or other things, among the small graphic there is a helm, arrow, crown for the reviews, etc...

oh by the way! on page 28 the table is incorectly titled shieldmaiden...

The problem is those small graphic appear in dungeon mag or wizards adventures (they first appeared in dragonlance fifth age), and I don't think that they are meant to be freely used... There is no copyright notice for those that I have seen, but I'm not sure that wizards will kindly see the use of those graphic element. 

What do you think?

PS: please don't bane me!


----------

